# I'm new here and looking to rent a house



## missrini

Hello, my family and I are looking to live in Italy for 12 months next year. 

I've been trying to find houses to rent (we haven't really decided on a region, but are thinking central to North at this point). The problem is, I don't speak Italian (yet!) and am having trouble finding websites that are in English that list rentals. There are plenty of sites around for renting expensive Villas (in English), but I'm not looking for a "holiday house", more of a regular house for the 4 of us to rent fully furnished for a year.

Does anyone have any links they could post for good rental websites that are in English? I would be very appreciative


----------



## NickZ

Anything in English will be targeted at moneyed tourists.

12 months is considered a short term rental. There is a type of contract aimed at students and other short term rentals. My brain can't remember the name for this 12 month contract -(

What do you mean by regular house?

You really need to narrow the region and other details down first.


----------



## stefanaccio

*house in Italia...*

I have friend with house in Introdacqua that might be available. Are you willing to look at some things in central Italy??






missrini said:


> Hello, my family and I are looking to live in Italy for 12 months next year.
> 
> I've been trying to find houses to rent (we haven't really decided on a region, but are thinking central to North at this point). The problem is, I don't speak Italian (yet!) and am having trouble finding websites that are in English that list rentals. There are plenty of sites around for renting expensive Villas (in English), but I'm not looking for a "holiday house", more of a regular house for the 4 of us to rent fully furnished for a year.
> 
> Does anyone have any links they could post for good rental websites that are in English? I would be very appreciative


----------



## missrini

Thank you so much for the quick replies!

Nick, yes, I had suspected that anything in English was aimed at tourists. I was browsing a real estate site for Italy (I'm not allowed to post the link yet!) and it would suit my needs if only my Italian was better!:confused2: I think I will need to learn more of the language over the next few months! By "regular house" , I mean something that is not an apartment or attached. We were thinking more rural actually as we won't be working or need to be close to anything particular. I DO need to narrow down the region, yes indeed 

Stefanaccio, I will look at your link. Is it just a holiday villa though? ie...can you rent it for 12 months?


----------



## NickZ

A rural house will really require a car. It'll likely also be more costly to heat in the winter. Plus the general isolation.


----------



## maleena

HI,
i too am moving to italy with my family(husband and 2 boys) for 12 months, not until september 2010. i am learning italian and if you need any help i have found a really good website with rentals (affiti) and i am guessing like me you will want it to be furnished (arredato). if you want to be near town you should look at apartments. We are currently looking at 2 bedroom apartments that are over 65sqm and under 800euros a month + utilities.
Please let me know if you need any help with translation. maleenaunderscorehathotmaildotcom
I am happy to help.


----------



## maleena

the site i have been looking at is very informative too. casadotit


----------



## missrini

maleena said:


> the site i have been looking at is very informative too. casadotit


Thank you! I am emailing you


----------



## missrini

HI Rossella

Thanks so much for your reply. We have narrowed our search down to the Lucca area in Tuscany and I've been looking at properties around there. I still haven't found the perfect one yet, but I'm hopeful 

Thanks again!






rcianchi said:


> Hallo, I have just seen your ad . I have a country cottage near Rome available from 1 april 2010, and I wonder if it can be of interest for you.
> it's located near Palestrina and Zagarolo, 35 km SE of Rome, easily
> connected by train (3 km from Zagarolo village, 3 km from railway
> station, 30-40 min train to Rome). very peaceful in rural site. The
> cottage has 2 bedrooms, living room with open fireplace,
> kitchen/conservatory, 2 bathrooms, verandah, fenced garden (about 1000 m2), central heating, wood stove .price is 650 euros monthly plus utilities. I can send photos if you wish.
> I am afraid I could only suggest websites in italian for house rental, like kijiji, trovit.it, portaportese (for Rome and lazio area )...
> 
> best wishes
> Rossella


----------



## Joppa

Are you sorting out your long-stay visa for Italy? Or do you have a EU passport (like British) which enables you to stay and work without restriction?


----------



## missrini

Hi Joppa. We are getting a visa where we will not be able to work. We are financially independent anyway, so it's not a problem to prove our income and sustain ourselves for that year.


----------



## Joppa

missrini said:


> Hi Joppa. We are getting a visa where we will not be able to work. We are financially independent anyway, so it's not a problem to prove our income and sustain ourselves for that year.


Please don't think I'm being awkward or negative, but non-working, long-stay visa is a hassle to obtain. It's usually meant for retirees who have a non-work related income such as pensions and investments which gives them sufficient money to relocate and support themselves without working or relying on state handouts. If you are reliant on working for an employer in Australia by online link or running a business/self-employment based outside Italy (such as consultancy or web-design), it's still classed as work and work or business visa will be required. Also you may become liable to paying Italian income tax and other deductions for local taxes, health and social security (sometimes), as you are benefiting from local provisions and services by virtue of your residence. 
Do clarify your personal position with local Italian consulate.


----------



## missrini

Joppa said:


> Please don't think I'm being awkward or negative, but non-working, long-stay visa is a hassle to obtain. It's usually meant for retirees who have a non-work related income such as pensions and investments which gives them sufficient money to relocate and support themselves without working or relying on state handouts. If you are reliant on working for an employer in Australia by online link or running a business/self-employment based outside Italy (such as consultancy or web-design), it's still classed as work and work or business visa will be required. Also you may become liable to paying Italian income tax and other deductions for local taxes, health and social security (sometimes), as you are benefiting from local provisions and services by virtue of your residence.
> Do clarify your personal position with local Italian consulate.



Thanks for your concern. We are supported by our investments and it's not a problem at all. We have already spent some time speaking with the Italian consulate.


----------



## missrini

Thanks so much Peter, but we have found our house! I have just signed a rental agreement and we're VERY happy with it


----------



## walklans

*Translation from Italian to English*



missrini said:


> Hello, my family and I are looking to live in Italy for 12 months next year.
> 
> I've been trying to find houses to rent (we haven't really decided on a region, but are thinking central to North at this point). The problem is, I don't speak Italian (yet!) and am having trouble finding websites that are in English that list rentals. There are plenty of sites around for renting expensive Villas (in English), but I'm not looking for a "holiday house", more of a regular house for the 4 of us to rent fully furnished for a year.
> 
> Does anyone have any links they could post for good rental websites that are in English? I would be very appreciative


Hi,

I don't have good rental Web sites (I'm looking for those, too!), but if you are on an Italian language Web site and use Google, Google's translation service can translate the site into English. It's not bad! Much better than some of the translation sites I've seen. You can set it to translate all Italian sites into English or just the one you're on. Go to an Italian site and look for the translate button' I think it showed at the top right. (All my Italian sites are set to translate now, so I don't remember exactly.) Good luck.

Sherry


----------



## ladolcevita78

Hi there,

Have you tried gumtree dot com under holiday rentals?

Give that a go. 

Regards,

LDV


----------



## missrini

ladolcevita78 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Have you tried gumtree dot com under holiday rentals?
> 
> Give that a go.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> LDV


Hi. Not sure if you guys read post #14?


----------



## walklans

*Renting a house*



missrini said:


> Thanks so much Peter, but we have found our house! I have just signed a rental agreement and we're VERY happy with it


Hi,

For how long did you sign a contract? How did you find a rental that wasn't strictly a vacation rental? Did you do as part of applying for a residency visa? Thanks for any info you can provide!

Sherry


----------

